# Im in deep trouble with my Hasegawa Messerschmitt BF 109E



## Visualartfx (Apr 18, 2021)

My wife was'nt paying attention and broke my prop blades, I'm now here and can any please have a spare on hand? This is my ressurected hobby after surgery and I can't find and accurate fix. If anyone has an extra please help. 
Michael

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)

Wekcome to the site.
Do you still have all the pieces there?
If you do , just use a glue to fix the prop blades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Visualartfx (Apr 18, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Wekcome to the site.
> Do you still have all the pieces there?
> If you do , just use a glue to fix the prop blades.


I trie with super gliue, keeps breaking off. But thanks for the help. My new friend.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)

Michael, 

Oh yes... the super glue. Unfortunately not the best choice. It would be better to use any cement for the polistyrene. You would have the time to set the broken pieces correctly. Do you have any pic of the damaged prop?

BTW.. what scale of the model?


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2021)

If its 1/48 i may be able to help, ill look tomorrow just in case

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Visualartfx (Apr 18, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Wekcome to the site.
> Do you still have all the pieces there?
> If you do , just use a glue to fix the prop blades.


Unfortunately, upon trying to repair it by making a new blade, which I can do easily the rest of the prop broke of. O'm goin to smash it because I can't fine replacement parts. The circular area of cowling bursted off as I was tryinhg to remove the prop to repair. It broke in many pieces and made my wife cry because we worked so hard on the Galland scheme. I's over.


rochie said:


> If its 1/48 i may be able to help, ill look tomorrow just in case


PLEASE DO. I'm about to trash it and I keep telling Daphne my wife, that unless I have a 3 prop blade it can't be fixed.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)

Ok. I see. I hope Rochie can find the spare one.

PS... I have removed the number from the public view. Please use the Private Message system to send that to Rochie.


----------



## Visualartfx (Apr 18, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Ok. I see. I hope Rochie can find the spare one.


PLEASE DO. I'm about to trash it and I keep telling Daphne my wife, that unless I have a 3 prop blade it can't be fixed.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)

Visualartfx
, please read my edited post #7


----------



## Visualartfx (Apr 18, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Visualartfx
> , please read my edited post #7


I'm new to this so I don't know how to find post #7 ?


----------



## Visualartfx (Apr 18, 2021)

rochie said:


> If its 1/48 i may be able to help, ill look tomorrow just in case


Please do, I can't afford another just for the prop. Thank you a million.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)

Scroll screen a couple of posts up. The post number is at each of the post top bar on right.


----------



## rochie (Apr 19, 2021)

Visualartfx said:


> Please do, I can't afford another just for the prop. Thank you a million.


Sent you a private message.


----------



## rochie (Apr 19, 2021)

Got this for you.

Look at the little envelope icon on top of the screen and reply to my message with your address and I'll send t off to you.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 19, 2021)

Good stuff Karl.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 19, 2021)

Beauty Karl


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 19, 2021)

Karl comes in like the 7th Calvary!


----------



## Stephen Craig (Apr 22, 2021)

Have you considered contacting the Hasegawa and purchasing that sprue? I think they normally go for about $10 for a replacement sprue.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2021)

Stephen Craig said:


> Have you considered contacting the Hasegawa and purchasing that sprue? I think they normally go for about $10 for a replacement sprue.


I inquired about that for a missing clear part, the shipping was the no-go decider.....plus I found the clear part about three years later


----------



## Visualartfx (Apr 25, 2021)

rochie said:


> Got this for you.
> 
> Look at the little envelope icon on top of the screen and reply to my message with your address and I'll send t off to you.
> 
> View attachment 620174


You're awesome Karl!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 25, 2021)

Karl is awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 25, 2021)

Very, very awesome. So are his burgers.


----------



## rochie (Apr 26, 2021)

Prop has been posted this morning.

come on guys your making me blush !


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 26, 2021)

But it's an awesome blush.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Visualartfx (May 7, 2021)

rochie said:


> Prop has been posted this morning.
> 
> come on guys your making me blush !


Bad news...received the awesome package from the U.K. this morning, the prop was broken in the mail!~!!! It's terrible. Anyone else have a Tamiya Bf-109 E3 prop and spinner with hole for the cannon extra lying in a box somewhere??? I know you meant well Karl but the resin prop just was busted beyond repair upon arrival. Unless placed in a box, it is sure to get broken coming from that far. We kept your package because my wife loves items from the U.K. But again please to all I really need a prop and cannon spinner for the Messerschmitt Bf-109 E3 ASAP. Thank you all again.


----------



## rochie (May 7, 2021)

Aw crap, really sorry about that.


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)

The Bf 109E never was armed with a cannon with its barrel going through the spinner. So the hole was not because of the cannon.

BTW would you be so kind and could post a picture showing the damage?


----------



## Visualartfx (May 7, 2021)

rochie said:


> Aw crap, really sorry about that.


We really think the world of you and you went above and beyond anyone we know to help get us a sill prop, would've taken alot of tinkering to make it fit anyway. I was wrong about it being hasegawa, it's Tamiya Bf-109 E4 abd the prop and spinner with hole for cannon as the broken one is fused and cannot be removed. I'm looking but this is getting way to ridiculous to find something so simple.


----------



## Visualartfx (May 7, 2021)

Wurger said:


> The Bf 109E never was armed with a cannon with its barrel going through the spinner. So the hole was not because of the cannon.
> 
> BTW would you be so kind and could post a picture showing the damage?


Sure, gimme a minute to photo it.


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)

OK.


----------



## Visualartfx (May 7, 2021)

Wurger said:


> OK.


Photos quickly taken with my wife's cheesy phone camera. But hopefully everyone can see my problem well enough. I'm so upset the prop broke after all you went through to get it here. We really think you're the best.


----------



## Visualartfx (May 7, 2021)

Here are the parts needed to repair the kit properly or send it to the aircraft model graveyard. I'm at my wits end. Thanks to all that can/will help. Enough thanks cannot be given.


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)

OK. THX. According to these pics all there can be repaired in an easy way. The easiest way can be, buying of new prop and spinner. You may try the link below.

Ultracast 48128 Messerschmitt Bf 109E Propeller with Standard Spinner (fits Tamiya kits)

Or if you don't feel your skills are enough to repair it , you may put all the pieces ( the prop and spinner) into a small box and a secure envelope and send it to me. I can fix it for you.

BTW what happened to the front of the engine cowling? There is a lack of a half of the front bulkhead where the prop shaft should be.


----------



## Visualartfx (May 7, 2021)

Wurger said:


> OK. THX. According to these pics all there can be repaired in an easy way. The easiest way can be, buying of new prop and spinner. You may try the link below.
> 
> Ultracast 48128 Messerschmitt Bf 109E Propeller with Standard Spinner (fits Tamiya kits)
> 
> ...


That part mysteriously disappeared and cannot find it. Was just going to make a new part which would'nt be too much of a problem but only when I can get the prop repaired. Sorry included a pic that did'nt belong but still food for thought. ; )


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)

I see. Also that's no problem to fix the bulkhead. Anyway, either you may repair the prop yourself or purchase a new one. The alternative I can give you is the sending of all parts to me. so the choice is yours.


----------



## Visualartfx (May 7, 2021)

Wurger said:


> I see. Also that's no problem to fix the bulkhead. Anyway, either you may repair the prop yourself or purchase a new one. The alternative I can give you is the sending of all parts to me. so the choice is yours.


We are considering everything. And the site link you gave us is incredible, so we'll look into the pricing both ways. Although surely there has to be someone on this entire forum that has these simple parts that are not in use. I'm hoping someone sees this thread.


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)

I understand you but the parts aren't in a spare box of most of modellers usually . It is because eg.. Tamiya doesn't include double parts in their kits. A a result all guys use the props and spinners because their model would be incomplete. Sometimes it may happen that one or a couple of us have the pieces but these aren't new and come from "recycling" mostly. Also it may be because a kit manufacturer includes a couple of different spinners and props that may be used optionally. But it is not the Tamiya.


----------



## Visualartfx (May 7, 2021)

Wurger said:


> I understand you but the parts aren't in a spare box of most of modellers usually . It is because eg.. Tamiya doesn't include double parts in their kits. A a result all guys use the props and spinners because their model would be incomplete. Sometimes it may happen that one or a couple of us have the pieces but these aren't new and come from "recycling" mostly. Also it may be because a kit manufacturer includes a couple of different spinners and props that may be used optionally. But it is not the Tamiya.


Good point. Although I could work with and make a Hasegawa prop and spinner but hard to find. Model makers that scratchbuild and create sci-fi and kit bashes would. But you are right.


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)

To be honest , the way of fixing of the kind damages is really easy. You need a thin drill bit , some of thin copper wire. And of course some of glue.


----------



## Visualartfx (May 7, 2021)

Wurger said:


> To be honest , the way of fixing of the kind damages is really easy. You need a thin drill bit , some of thin copper wire. And of course some of glue.


Hey thanks, that part of it I get. However removing the old prop from the spinner, now that's difficult to solve. I have an old spinner without the cannon hole that I think I can razor saw off just the tip and sand it to proper shape.


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)

Sorry but I don't think you have to remove the old prop from the spinner. As I said you just need to attach the prop blades. And the hole in the spinner wasn't for the cannon. The E series of the Bf 109 wasn't armed with the cannon shoting through the engine shaft. The kind of armament appeared with the F variant.


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)

OK. Here you are a link to my thread for 1/72 Fw 190A-6. Scroll down and start with post #399 on the page and then go to the next page with the next posts there.

Fw190A6 Sturmjager of Sturmstaffel1


----------



## Visualartfx (May 7, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Sorry but I don't think you have to remove the old prop from the spinner. As I said you just need to attach the prop blades. And the hole in the spinner wasn't for the cannon. The E series of the Bf 109 wasn't armed with the cannon shoting through the engine shaft. The kind of armament appeared with the F variant.


No arguments here, but why did both my Tamiya and Hasegawa Bf-109 E's appear with this sort of spinner?


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)

Because it is the standard spinner for Bf 109E. It was used for E-1 to E-4 variant mostly. The other ones were the blunt type and the pointed one and were used for E-4 to E-7.

the standard spinner ...









the blunt spinner ...





the pointed spinner...


----------



## Visualartfx (May 7, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Because it is the standard spinner for Bf 109E. It was used for E-1 to E-4 variant mostly. The other ones were the blunt type and the pointed one and were used for E-4 to E-7.
> 
> the standard spinner ...
> View attachment 622356
> ...



What was the hole/ what was going through the center? looked like a small cannon or machine gun. No reason for this hole and tube to be there?


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)

I would say there was the reason for that. The first one was the attaching of the prop. So it might be considered as the inspection opening. The second one was attachement of the spinner that was two-part cap. And the third one it can be said it was an air intake for cooling of motor shaft. Here two enlarged shots of the prop hub seen without the front part of the spinner.


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2021)

Wurger said:


> OK. Here you are a link to my thread for 1/72 Fw 190A-6. Scroll down and start with post #399 on the page and then go to the next page with the next posts there.
> 
> Fw190A6 Sturmjager of Sturmstaffel1



And here ther is another link to my post where I have presented the way of making longer landing legs for a model and making the joint more stable. It is exactly the same way you may use for fixing of the prop. See post #221 there.

***DONE: Bf110D of 9./ ZG 26 MTO 1941 Group Build


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2021)

Anything done to get it sorted out?


----------

